# Prep goal reached,10k of 22lr



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Well I reach a goal of 10K rounds of 22lr ammo today. My next goal is to double it! A little at a time was the approach,but it pays off in the long run.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Congratulations. Remember that's just 18 months worth at 10 rounds per day


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

yay congrats


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

I had 15K at one point. My boy moved out he took his .22 and 5K, my girl moved out took her .22 and 5K. So I got 5K and one .22 rifle. That is probably enough to last me a lifetime. I don't shoot .22LR much. Of course if I become a grandpa I will need more .22 so maybe it is time to stock up again. LOL


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Great job Sir! Now we know where to go to borrow a few..lol.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

wow ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I thought I was bad about .22LR ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I am not far behind you ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,7500 rounds still looking for deals ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,need to get another stack-on cabinet ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 10 gun cabinet makes a good ammo cabinet ,,,,,, .


----------



## reartinetiller (Feb 26, 2015)

That ought to keep you fed for quit awhile. Roy


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

So is that your life time SHTF supply or are just happy to reach that level?? I hope that's not what your survival plan and life is counting on.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Chipper,I'm just happy I have that much 22!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I dont believe you need ammo even the lowly .22. The only thing anyone needs is a sharp stick. However if i were to store .22 i would have 25k and i would rotate it as i bought some new stock.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Oddcaliber said:


> Well I reach a goal of 10K rounds of 22lr ammo today. My next goal is to double it! A little at a time was the approach,but it pays off in the long run.


I am jealous, but not too bad off with 5,000. I add to ammo of several types whenever I am able to do so. .22lr, 12 gage in 00 buck and slug, .223/5.56, .30-30, .300 win mag, .380, 9mm, 45, .40, .303, and .50 cal bullets and supplies for my savage ML2 ML.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

good job


----------



## Protect this House (Aug 12, 2013)

real old man said:


> congratulations. Remember that's just 18 months worth at 10 rounds per day


365 days per year = 3650 rounds

10k divided by 3650 rounds = 2.74 years

2.74 years = 2 years and 9 months or 33 months


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Nice! I want 1000 rounds per rifle but .308 is expensive. I have two .22 rifles but they will go to the brother in law. I like a shotgun for squirrels.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

What do you guys consider a lot of .22 lr ammo ? 

For one guy it's 500 rnds and the next it may be 100,000 rounds. 

What's your number ?

I've ran through my fair share over the years and on average I would run 500 rnds when the .22's came out. 

On some days maybe 1,000. Depends on what guns I would take. I really do not shoot much .22 because while I find it entertaining, I'd rather fire a bigger round and get the same satisfaction with 200 rounds. When I shoot a 50 BMG I get satisfaction in 20 rounds. 

I would consider 50,000 rounds of .22lr a lot of .22.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I have around 20,000 rounds of just the CCI stingers in LR (alot more of the bulk stuff) but since I now have a Marlin 39D, It can take S,L,and LR so maybe its time to stock up on some of those little short plinking 22's  I have grandkids that will be shooting 22's once they move on from bb's


----------



## Billy Roper (Oct 5, 2015)

Considering how the price of .22 lr has gone up, you should probably hang onto those rounds as ballistic wampum.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

When they ban gun powder you can open em up and use the powder in bigger cartridges. I wonder how many grains are in a 50 BMG and how many .22s it would take to get that powder and lead and then see if the price matches up on a grain to grain. It was 27 grains of powder to load 5.56. I don't know how many are in a .22. 

Of course, none of this truly matters. Real men use sharp pointy sticks. The only grains you measure with them are the turds in your opponents pants when they see you coming.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

350 rounds of 357 mag....be jealous


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

good job now get back out there and get some more.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Oddcaliber said:


> Well I reach a goal of 10K rounds of 22lr ammo today. My next goal is to double it! A little at a time was the approach,but it pays off in the long run.


Congrats! I'm at about 3k myself. Random brands/grains/quality. Luckily I have a bolt action that eats ANYTHING! I do have some CCI standard velocity for my 2 semi autos (Marlin 795(?) and glenfield model 60). Those don't like the quiets or subsonics very well hehe.

Good luck doubling it!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So this whole .22 shortage thing is your fault.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Real Old Man said:


> Congratulations. Remember that's just 18 months worth at 10 rounds per day


Good point, I never looked at it that way so the 3000k .22 I have wouldnt last very long if I hade to feed the family by shooting birds, rabbits, cats or what ever on daily bases.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

.22 is becoming a bit more available as of late. Especially online. My shop has tons and tons of it right now. I am probably sitting somewhere around 10,000 round mark. I picked up a bucket O bullets from Cabelas the other day cashing in some of my bucks. Not the biggest fan of Rem Goldens but it was a decent bulk buy.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> .22 is becoming a bit more available as of late. Especially online. My shop has tons and tons of it right now. I am probably sitting somewhere around 10,000 round mark. I picked up a bucket O bullets from Cabelas the other day cashing in some of my bucks. Not the biggest fan of Rem Goldens but it was a decent bulk buy.


Is there still a ammo shortage in the US?......I better stock up some more before prepping takes a hold of Europe as im sure it will!


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Be thankful you don't live in India. You're limited to I think 50 rounds per caliber per year


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Real Old Man said:


> Be thankful you don't live in India. You're limited to I think 50 rounds per caliber per year


Ouch.....so I guess its not a great place to live with sport shooting as a hobby!


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Plumbum said:


> Ouch.....so I guess its not a greap place to live with sport shooting as a hobby!


Don't know (I've onnly heard what they say on indiansforguns.com ) Me? I live in the Commonwealth of Virginia


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Real Old Man said:


> Don't know (I've onnly heard what they say on indiansforguns.com ) Me? I live in the Commonwealth of Virginia


I know that they have rationed various goods in India in the past but ammo was news to me. I wonder if this is a measure to keep the masses in control or to distribute ammo among thouse who need to hunt?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I try to build up stock in several calibers targeting a 5000 number ......... but I keep shooting several hundred at a time down range.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Oddcaliber said:


> Well I reach a goal of 10K rounds of 22lr ammo today. My next goal is to double it! A little at a time was the approach,but it pays off in the long run.


I'm sorry I don't see the point, .22 LR is the most pathetic round ever produced and you are lucky to kill a ground squirrel with one.

My current theory is people are afraid, and see a collapse coming, so they think things over. Rather than buying a LOT of food which would cost hundreds of dollars, they get a brick of .22 for $30 and they feel better.

I don't know how to explain it any better, you are scared, you don't have much money, and you want to do something.

Its only my opinion, but I've been watching for a few months and that is my point.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

The way I figger is I can kill a lot of squirrel or rabbit with a .22lr to supplement my food stores. Not a necessity, but possible. Plus the rounds and .22's I have are more for my friends kids and mine when I have kids. It is a great way to teach them about firearm safety and a .22 has very little kick. So they won't get scared. 

At least that's my plan


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Just bought 1,000 rounds

S22LRT M-22 .22 LR 40 Grain LRN RF Ammo, Box of 1000 | Bullets.com


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

txmarine6531 said:


> Just bought 1,000 rounds
> 
> S22LRT M-22 .22 LR 40 Grain LRN RF Ammo, Box of 1000 | Bullets.com


Well, bullets.com made a liar out of me. Just got an email saying they refunded me because they no longer carry the 1,000 round box of Winchester M22 anymore.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Dirty dogs. I still think folks should knock off target practice until things settle down a little.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

That or reduce the number of rounds they shoot per session. Another good thing is to get snap caps for when you're just wanting to work on trigger and breath control. I got some for my 300 WinMag.


----------

